

Jumpshare launched - capex
http://jumpshare.com/

======
capex
The interesting thing is, this startup is from Pakistan. That's a pretty rare
occurrence.

~~~
aurangzeb
I'm surprised by the quality! Never associated Pakistan with cool new online
services.

------
veyron
Needs excel support.

~~~
nakodari
We are working on it. We have disabled it temp for now until we can get a very
good output. We are improving out engine at the moment. Let me know what else
you would like to see.

